# 

## stils

Witam wszystkich,
Pytanie jak w temacie. Czy ktoś z Was ma lub chociaż przymierzał się do instalacji bramy przesuwanej na dwie strony? Chodzi mi o bramę podzieloną na połowę, jedna połowa rozsuwana w lewą stronę a druga w prawą. Niestety brama przesuwana na jedną stronę nie wchodzi w rachubę (z jednej strony blisko granica działki, w drugą stronę furtka). Brama otwierana nie to nie najlepsze rozwiązanie bo nie zaparkuję auta na podjeździe. Tak sobie pomyslałem, że nietypowa brama rozsuwana na dwie strony byłaby OK (wiem, dużo wyższe koszty). Prośba o jakieś rady, wady i zalety takiego rozwiązania. 
Tak się też zastanawiam czy jest możliwość podłączenia napędów tak, aby oba były uruchamiane jednym przyciskiem pilota.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## panda

Skomplikowane i kosztowne. Może lepszym rozwiązaniem byłaby brama z funkcją furtki? Do otwierania (żeby nie nosić pilota) można wykorzystać np. pastylki Dallas - osobny czytnik lub wbudowany w bramofon, np. Slican

----------


## FITTER

proste !!! lecz kosztowne ze wzgledu na kupno dwóch napędów i wykonanie dwóch bram.robiłem kilka takich bram na siłownikach came wszystko działa na jednego pilota.

----------


## stasiek_ps

Można to też zrobić na jedną stronę. Mam podobny dylemat. Na razie trochę odsunięty w czasie (jestem na etapie stanu surowego). Znalazłem w sieci taki przykład:
http://www.marambox.pl/brogr.htm

Na pierwszych trzech zdjęciach jest przykład bramy przesuwnej z dwóch segmentów i chyba na jednym silniku. Zajmuje trochę wiecej miejsca ale nie wygląda tak źle jak na początku myślałem że może wyglądać. Będę próbował zrobić chyba coś takiego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## stils

Brama z funkcją furtki odpada ze wględu na to, że w moim przypadku byłoby to mało wygodne rozwiazanie. Brama uchylałaby się z prawej strony domu, a wejscie będę miał bardziej z lewej strony domu. 

Fitter, w jaki sposob wykonałeś podłączenie napędów, że wszytko działało na jednego pilota? Trzeba wykonać jakieś połączenie pomiędzy dwoma napędami czy podłącza się je niezależnie i można tak zaprogramować dwa napędy, że oba uruchamiają sie jednocześnie po wcisnięciu jednego przycisku? Jeśli trzeba wykonac połączenie pomiedzy napędami to czy są w tych napędach jakieś wejścia/wyjścia umożliwiające to połączenie czy trzeba wykonac jakąs prowizorkę, przeróbkę?

Coraz bardziej skłaniam się ku rozwiazaniu, aby zrobić bramę rozsuwaną na dwie strony. Koszt bramy rozsuwanej na dwie strony to +400 PLN w porównaniu z ceną bramy rozsuwanej na jedną stronę. Nie wiem jaki byłby koszt napędów. Zakladam ze dla bramy rozsuwanej na jedną stonę (szerokosc 4m) musiałbym kupić napęd średniej mocy, a dla bramy rozsuwanej na dwie strony (szerokosc 2x2m) wystarczy 2x naped małej mocy (tanszy) przez co może róznica w cenie nie będzie zabijająca.

Rozważam też możliwośc instalacji bramy przesuwanej na jedną stronę i zaslaniającą furtkę. Przeżyje, jeśli nie da się otworzyc furtki gdy będzie otwarta brama. Jedynie niepokoi mnie to, że jesli ktoś nie domknie furtki to otwierajaca się brama uszkodzi furtkę. Ewentualnie można zrobić furtkę otwieraną na zewnątrz.

Pozdrawiam

----------

Cześć
Co do podłączenia dwóch silników bramy to silnik ma 3 przewody, masa, zasilanie do obrotu w prawo i do obrotu w lewo. Sądzę że jeśli bramy są symetryczne to silniki można  połączyć do tego samego przekaźnika o, z tym że jeden w sposób odwrotny. Wówczas po zadziałaniu przekaźnika jeden silnik będzie działał w jedną stroną a drugi w przeciwną. Ma to jednak wady więc zalecałbym kupienie 2 napędów bez układu sterującego i zakupienie układu sterującego przeznaczonego do sterownia bram uchylnych 2-skrzydłowych np. firmy DTM z Bydgoszczy  http://www.dtm.pl/zdalne_sterowanie/...xt-opis-pl.php
Wówczas będziesz miał możliwość zaprogramowania czasu, siły i kierunku otwarcia każdego z silników niezależnie a także otwierania np. tylko jednego skrzydła bramy (funkcja furtki)
Pozdrawiam
Tomek   :smile:

----------


## GL35

Witam.
Zastanów się nad wersją, w której jednoczęściowa brama zasłania furtkę. Jeśli brama z napędem to furtka będzie przysłonięta tylko przez chwilę. Można zastosować prosty włącznik przy furtce, który uniemożliwi ruch bramy, gdy ta otwarta.
Pozdr.

----------


## pawlok

[quote="panda"]Skomplikowane i kosztowne. Może lepszym rozwiązaniem byłaby brama z funkcją furtki? [quote]
Mozna cos wiecej w tym temacie.
Brama przesuwna z funkcją furtki czyli ?
Pawlok

----------


## Jacek1204

Mnie też zaproponowano dwuskrzydłową z funkcją furtki. 
Szerokość ok. 3,7 m. Pilot będzie otwierał oba skrzydła na raz, lub jedno. 
Furtka byłaby więc zbędna. Co o tym sądzicie ?

----------


## panda

> Napisał panda
> 
> Skomplikowane i kosztowne. Może lepszym rozwiązaniem byłaby brama z funkcją furtki?
> 
> 
> Mozna cos wiecej w tym temacie.
> Brama przesuwna z funkcją furtki czyli ?
> Pawlok


Funkcja furtki - funkcja częściowego otwarcia bramy dla pieszych. Wiele napędów ma to w standardzie

----------


## airfrance

> Witam wszystkich,
> Pytanie jak w temacie. Czy ktoś z Was ma lub chociaż przymierzał się do instalacji bramy przesuwanej na dwie strony? Chodzi mi o bramę podzieloną na połowę, jedna połowa rozsuwana w lewą stronę a druga w prawą. Niestety brama przesuwana na jedną stronę nie wchodzi w rachubę (z jednej strony blisko granica działki, w drugą stronę furtka). Brama otwierana nie to nie najlepsze rozwiązanie bo nie zaparkuję auta na podjeździe. Tak sobie pomyslałem, że nietypowa brama rozsuwana na dwie strony byłaby OK (wiem, dużo wyższe koszty). Prośba o jakieś rady, wady i zalety takiego rozwiązania. 
> Tak się też zastanawiam czy jest możliwość podłączenia napędów tak, aby oba były uruchamiane jednym przyciskiem pilota.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam

Mam pytanie do tego już dość leciwego postu. Udało się znaleźć jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie tego tematu. Właśnie taki problem stanął w tej chwili na mojej drodze. Będę wdzięczny za info ([email protected])

Pozdrawiam

MS

----------

